# American moving to Dubai



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello. I'm an American female looking at the great possibility of moving to Dubai. I am engaged to an Indian man who will be moving to Dubai ahead of me at the end of June. I know next to nothing about what I have to do to be able to live there. I am not sure if my stay will be temporary or permanent. We plan to marry in Dubai. Where do I begin? Can anyone tell me what documents I need? Also, I am an Occupational Therapy Assistant. I have an AS in Occupational Therapy and have worked as one for over 13 years. Does anyone know if they have any work in this field there in Dubai? I appreciate any help. Thank you


----------



## neilrock (May 7, 2011)

Get married before you go to Dubai... Unmarried couples co-habiting is illegal.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

neilrock said:


> Get married before you go to Dubai... Unmarried couples co-habiting is illegal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


Yes, I just now found that out. Still, it is not possible to marry once there?


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

tinyangel said:


> Yes, I just now found that out. Still, it is not possible to marry once there?


There was an article recently in one of the local papers stating that one person had to be a resident to get married here. I can't find it in my 60 second search, but if you search one of the local papers' websites, I'm sure it is on there.

And yes, cohabitation is very illegal - although it is widely practiced. Generally, unless someone complains (loud sex, fights, parties, you calling the police, public displays of affection, etc.), the offense is overlooked. 

When my wife and I first moved here (on tourist visas), we were requested by multiple hotels to produce our marriage certificate during the room check-in. Kind of offensive, but whatever.

-md000/mike


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

md000 said:


> There was an article recently in one of the local papers stating that one person had to be a resident to get married here. I can't find it in my 60 second search, but if you search one of the local papers' websites, I'm sure it is on there.
> 
> And yes, cohabitation is very illegal - although it is widely practiced. Generally, unless someone complains (loud sex, fights, parties, you calling the police, public displays of affection, etc.), the offense is overlooked.
> 
> ...


I am glad you mentioned that you and your wife moved there on tourist visas because I was wondering how I would be able to come there in the first place. Are you a legal resident now? If so, how did you go about doing that? Wow, yeah, that's pretty crazy being asked to see your marriage certificate to stay together in a hotel room. Being an American, I cannot fathom such things, but I guess I will adjust. My fiancée already has a place for us to live, so that will not be an issue right now. I can see that we are not going to be able to marry before we move to Dubai, so it's going to be interesting to see how this getting married thing is going to work out if neither one of us is a resident yet. What a predicament.


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Some answers/comments



tinyangel said:


> I am glad you mentioned that you and your wife moved there on tourist visas because I was wondering how I would be able to come there in the first place.


If you are an American, you are entitled to a 30-day tourist visa on arrival. My wife is not American and was forced to get a tourist visa through her embassy w/sponsorship through some method I can't remember (it has probably changed now). 



tinyangel said:


> Are you a legal resident now? If so, how did you go about doing that?


Your fiancee's employer will sponsor him, then he can sponsor you. Having a job = prerequisite to getting a resident visa (or having a husband who has a job) You must be married to get a resident visa, or you will have to do the dreaded visa run (just look it up on the forum - there are numerous discussions explaining it.



tinyangel said:


> Wow, yeah, that's pretty crazy being asked to see your marriage certificate to stay together in a hotel room. Being an American, I cannot fathom such things, but I guess I will adjust.


This isn't Kansas, Dorothy. 



tinyangel said:


> My fiancée already has a place for us to live, so that will not be an issue right now. I can see that we are not going to be able to marry before we move to Dubai, so it's going to be interesting to see how this getting married thing is going to work out if neither one of us is a resident yet. What a predicament.


Get legally married in America, get the document notarized and attested (look this up on the forum too - find ASAP Document services). This is my recommendation - then do a ceremony over here. Much Much Much Much easier.

-md000/mike


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

md000 said:


> Some answers/comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"This isn't Kansas, Dorothy." LOL...yes, I can totally see that  Yes, I am an American, so I will do the tourist visa on arrival thing. I guess I will have to talk to my fiancée about the marriage thing some more. Thank you for your input! I really appreciate it


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

md000 said:


> There was an article recently in one of the local papers stating that one person had to be a resident to get married here. I can't find it in my 60 second search, but if you search one of the local papers' websites, I'm sure it is on there.
> 
> And yes, cohabitation is very illegal - although it is widely practiced. Generally, unless someone complains (loud sex, fights, parties, you calling the police, public displays of affection, etc.), the offense is overlooked.
> 
> ...


I believe that this is the article you referred to.

I'm not sure whether this is only applicable to Shariah Law. If not, then the other person will need to get married abroad. It does seem like they are cracking down on visitors getting married here.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

I an American living in Dubai with my family for 1 1/2 years now. I have been looking for a private OT for my 11 month old dd. Wish you were already here! haha! 

If you decide to move here, msg me and maybe I can help you or atleast be emotional support for you through the boards. Join ********** also they are wonderful ladies and full of knowledge!


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

Maz25 said:


> I believe that this is the article you referred to.
> 
> I'm not sure whether this is only applicable to Shariah Law. If not, then the other person will need to get married abroad. It does seem like they are cracking down on visitors getting married here.


Thank you for that. Appreciate it.


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:


> I an American living in Dubai with my family for 1 1/2 years now. I have been looking for a private OT for my 11 month old dd. Wish you were already here! haha!
> 
> If you decide to move here, msg me and maybe I can help you or atleast be emotional support for you through the boards. Join ********** also they are wonderful ladies and full of knowledge!


Hi. I would be happy to help you out with your son, but I am not an OTR, I am an OTA. I have an AS in OT vs. a BS. It is interesting though that I have been working at a sensory integration clinic with children for the past 4 months. Does your son have SI issues? Thank you for your offer of support, it's very kind of you. I will contact you when I reach Dubai. I will also join expat women. Can you send me the link for this? Thank you so much


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

tinyangel said:


> Hi. I would be happy to help you out with your son, but I am not an OTR, I am an OTA. I have an AS in OT vs. a BS. It is interesting though that I have been working at a sensory integration clinic with children for the past 4 months. Does your son have SI issues? Thank you for your offer of support, it's very kind of you. I will contact you when I reach Dubai. I will also join expat women. Can you send me the link for this? Thank you so much


My daughter has had 3 open heart surgeries and she is behind on gross motor skills. She also has some feeding issues, but she is doing better. She is 11 months old and does not crawl, pull up, etc....I just feel she could benefit from some occupational therapy! Just today I got her to do tummy time for a whole 10 minutes without crying! That in itself is huge for her!! As to the other forum, it is ********** dot com, my id is gusncoley on that forum!


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:


> I an American living in Dubai with my family for 1 1/2 years now. I have been looking for a private OT for my 11 month old dd. Wish you were already here! haha!
> 
> If you decide to move here, msg me and maybe I can help you or atleast be emotional support for you through the boards. Join ********** also they are wonderful ladies and full of knowledge!


I replied to your message earlier, but it doesn't seem to have posted...hmmm. Well, to reiterate, I would love to be able to help you with your son but I am not an OTR. I am an OTA. I could not legally treat your son without supervision from an OTR. Just out of curiosity, I have been working in an sensory integration clinic with children for the past 5 months; does your son have sensory integration issues? Thank you for the offer of support. I will contact you again when I am there in Dubai. Could you send me the link for the **********? Thanks


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

yes I got the post and I replied to it above........but here it is again 

My daughter has had 3 open heart surgeries and she is behind on gross motor skills. She also has some feeding issues, but she is doing better. She is 11 months old and does not crawl, pull up, etc....I just feel she could benefit from some occupational therapy! Just today I got her to do tummy time for a whole 10 minutes without crying! That in itself is huge for her!! As to the other forum, it is ********** dot com, my id is gusncoley on that forum!


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:


> yes I got the post and I replied to it above........but here it is again
> 
> My daughter has had 3 open heart surgeries and she is behind on gross motor skills. She also has some feeding issues, but she is doing better. She is 11 months old and does not crawl, pull up, etc....I just feel she could benefit from some occupational therapy! Just today I got her to do tummy time for a whole 10 minutes without crying! That in itself is huge for her!! As to the other forum, it is ********** dot com, my id is gusncoley on that forum!


Ok, well now I see both of the posts! lol. Thanks again. Awww, your sweet, little girl! Yea for her progress so far! I hope you can find an OT soon. Just keep playing with her within her limits and she will get there, I'm sure of it. I'm sure you're doing all you can to help her gain her strength and motor skills. One quick suggestion I have for you right now (if you're not already doing it) is to start bouncing her gently on an exercise/therapy ball. This will help to strengthen her core muscles as she attempts to keep herself upright and balanced. It's one baby-step toward strength. Bounce her as much as she will tolerate but not more than 20 min. a day. I wish you the best. See you in the other forum! Thanks


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

*Speaking of living together*

Article in today's news: gulfnews : Living together in the UAE? Think twice

-md000/mike


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

md000 said:


> Article in today's news: gulfnews : Living together in the UAE? Think twice
> 
> -md000/mike


Thank you for that. I have forwarded this to my fiancée.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

tinyangel, thanks for the suggestion of the exercise ball, great idea! I wanted to mention they are looking for OT's at Rashid Hosp not sure about OTA's but it is worth a try. Also there is a place here in Mirdif that has been looking for an OT as well, I will find out the name and let you know and I will find out if they are willing to hire an OTA. I called them both for my daughter, and they could not help me because they are looking to hire! At Rashid they have great OT's but the waiting list is too long and I know they are wanting to hire more. Let me look both of them up and I will post their websites or numbers for you.


----------



## snickerdoodle (Jun 8, 2011)

Here is the website for Rashid: RASHID PAEDIATRIC THERAPY CENTRE

Here is the posting from ********** about the one in Mirdif!
Kalimati: a speech and communication center situated in Mirdif is looking for a female pediatric occupational therapist. If you are interested or know anyone please contact me on shaks at emirates dot net dot ae. TIA


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

snickerdoodle said:


> tinyangel, thanks for the suggestion of the exercise ball, great idea! I wanted to mention they are looking for OT's at Rashid Hosp not sure about OTA's but it is worth a try. Also there is a place here in Mirdif that has been looking for an OT as well, I will find out the name and let you know and I will find out if they are willing to hire an OTA. I called them both for my daughter, and they could not help me because they are looking to hire! At Rashid they have great OT's but the waiting list is too long and I know they are wanting to hire more. Let me look both of them up and I will post their websites or numbers for you.


Thank you so much! That would be great. I appreciate it!


----------



## Dawn A (Dec 5, 2008)

I agree with the statements made earlier. Get married in the US, get it attested and then have a party ceremony in Dubai.

My husband and I researched it when we planned to move and it is very difficult even though we were both sponsored and were residents through our employer. You won't get your residency without being sponsored by your husband and you need a residency to get married here. So the dilemma.


----------



## desishorty18 (May 30, 2011)

just to add...i know you said your finace in indian so i assume that would make him hindu (i am also indian and a hindu) so what i am wondering is if you are going to be converting as there are laws against inter-relgious marriages (again, i know this because my husband is christian and NOT indian) we got married in the US. i may be wrong and it might be different from emirate to emirate so look tht up as well!


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

Dawn A said:


> I agree with the statements made earlier. Get married in the US, get it attested and then have a party ceremony in Dubai.
> 
> My husband and I researched it when we planned to move and it is very difficult even though we were both sponsored and were residents through our employer. You won't get your residency without being sponsored by your husband and you need a residency to get married here. So the dilemma.


What a pain in the butt! Thank you for that input


----------



## tinyangel (Jun 7, 2011)

desishorty18 said:


> just to add...i know you said your finace in indian so i assume that would make him hindu (i am also indian and a hindu) so what i am wondering is if you are going to be converting as there are laws against inter-relgious marriages (again, i know this because my husband is christian and NOT indian) we got married in the US. i may be wrong and it might be different from emirate to emirate so look tht up as well!


Thank you. I was wondering about inter-faith marriage laws there. I am Christian and he is Muslim.


----------



## gbu (Apr 7, 2011)

tinyangel said:


> Thank you. I was wondering about inter-faith marriage laws there. I am Christian and he is Muslim.


Please don't take this post the wrong way, - if anything goes wrong you will have NO rights, if you have children and anything goes wrong I pity you, just google the Adam case (Bahrain/Qatar ). Apart from all of that you should be fine - just not sure how you will live out your faith on a day to day basis.


----------

